# Excello 602 spindle belt replacement



## Karl_T (Feb 10, 2015)

I  just broke the belt driving the spindle on my Excello 602...

The top of the machine is almost exactly like a 2J bridgy. I do remember having a totally awful time with this belt when I rebuilt the head several years ago.

Anyone have tips or a procedure for spindle belt replacement?


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 11, 2015)

OK here's some pics showing the machine apart. AND the one key trick to putting it back together, using a puller and then a wood block to hold the spring sheave open.

I also show the top cover. Note the two locating pins that made pulling the cover off difficult.

It did take two of us (Milady to the rescue) to put the motor back in place while sliding the new pulley on.

The first re-assembly had a problem. the varispeed didn't work, one of the forks missed a pin. When I looked at it closer I could see an adjustment to give more speed range. It used to only go down to 800 RPM in top range at 60 hz, now 680.


----------

